# Does my rat have mites???



## Haven Relis (Dec 26, 2013)

I noticed that Daiyu has a few little bloody spots in a bald patch on her shoulder. I thought it was just her sister grooming her too rough, but now her shoulder is covered in little blood and bald spots. I've seen some pictures of rats with fur mites, and I think that's what she has. But I want to try to be sure before ordering Revolution since I'm very limited on money right now. I can barely afford the Revolution, but I don't want to try some other method and end up hurting Daiyu more. So does this look like mites? Or is it something else? And how harmful are fur mites to rats?


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Yup, I would say that looks like classic symptoms of mites, the scabs around the shoulder/neck/face area is very common. How many rats do you have? You will need to treat ALL of them, even if you think only one has it. It is guaranteed that even if they aren't showing symptoms yet, if one has it, they all do.

You can get revolution from a vet. If you only have a couple rats, you can just get the puppy/kitten formula and give 2 drops directly onto the skin on the back of the neck (it has to be directly onto the skin and not in the fur or else it won't be absorbed and the fur will dry it all off before it can seep in. It has a lot of alcohol so it will evaporate very quickly). Make sure it dries before putting the rat back so they can't rub it off or lick it.

If you have maybe 4 or more rats, get the "Cat 5-15lbs" dose. It's the same formula as the puppy/kitten, but it has more in the vial.

Mites should definitely be treated once you know you have them, because otherwise the rat will keep scratching itself and be miserable and it can take a toll on its immune system and make them more suseptible to other illnesses if their system is weakened. The scabs you see on your rat aren't from the mites, it's from the rat scratching itself so much that it's ripping up its own skin bcause of how itchy it is. Not very fun!

I tried a lot of other methods and home remedies and medicines and all that when my rats had mites and it only made it a little bit better but never took care of them. Tried it all for a month and it didn't fix it. I finally went to the vet and bought Revolution and put it on them, and they were completely better 2 days later. No more scratching, and they acted a lot healthier and happier and more active. I wish I had got the revolution in the first place! It is only about $15 for one, I think.

Do you have any other pets? there's a high change that they will get mites too from each other. I had to treat my second group of rats and my 2 rabbits as well (they have slightly different symptoms than rats though). Luckily my dog's monthly heartworm medicine covered mites already.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Do you have any idea where you might have brought mites home from? Do you buy or work with hay at all?


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes your rattie has mites that's what Mr.pepper bottom looked like when he had mites sometimes vets give you free revolution if you say hey I have a kitten under 5lbs well my vet gives it to me for free for my rats but just put a little on the back of their ear not a lot just a squirt

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Definitely looks like mites.

If you are low on cash, you can try a natural and inexpensive method like an olive oil bath, which smothers the mites. Rub every rat down with about two tablespoons of olive oil, avoiding the eyes and ears, and leave it on as long as they'll allow. Take time to wash the cage with diluted bleach and freeze your bedding for 48 hours if possible.


----------



## Haven Relis (Dec 26, 2013)

Finnebon said:


> Yup, I would say that looks like classic symptoms of mites, the scabs around the shoulder/neck/face area is very common. How many rats do you have? You will need to treat ALL of them, even if you think only one has it. It is guaranteed that even if they aren't showing symptoms yet, if one has it, they all do.
> 
> You can get revolution from a vet. If you only have a couple rats, you can just get the puppy/kitten formula and give 2 drops directly onto the skin on the back of the neck (it has to be directly onto the skin and not in the fur or else it won't be absorbed and the fur will dry it all off before it can seep in. It has a lot of alcohol so it will evaporate very quickly). Make sure it dries before putting the rat back so they can't rub it off or lick it.
> 
> ...


I have two rats, Daiyu and Ming-Mei. Sadly I can't get Revolution from a vet here. My mom called every vet in the area this morning (since she gets up earlier than me) and none of them had it. I found it on Canadavet.com, but it's going to be $46 total with shipping. TAT I have exactly $47 that I had saved for an upcoming convention, so since I can't get it anywhere around here I feel like that's my only option. Is there another site that I could get it from cheaper?

I've been looking up a lot about fur mites, so I know about applying one drop and keeping them occupied until it's dry, and making sure it gets on the skin and not just the fur. And of course treating both of them and not just Daiyu. My only problem is finding the Revolution at a price that doesn't kill my bank account. It's already running super low. I know the scratches come from the rat itching, but I was just wondering if there was anything else they can cause that could be deadly or anything. I worry a lot about Daiyu especially. She's my first rat and like my little baby. <3 Would trimming her nails help? I've never trimmed them before because Daiyu is so energetic.

I have two cats, but they're not small. lol I heard that mites from rats won't bother cats though.


----------



## Haven Relis (Dec 26, 2013)

Finnebon said:


> Do you have any idea where you might have brought mites home from? Do you buy or work with hay at all?


I have no idea. I rarely go outside actually. ^^; I work from home, socialize from home, and only go out every so often to kroger or my friend's house. She lives in town though with three cats, and she hasn't had any issue with mites.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Mites often come in through bedding, litter, and even food. It's important to freeze it for 48 hours before use.


----------



## Haven Relis (Dec 26, 2013)

Batman said:


> Yes your rattie has mites that's what Mr.pepper bottom looked like when he had mites sometimes vets give you free revolution if you say hey I have a kitten under 5lbs well my vet gives it to me for free for my rats but just put a little on the back of their ear not a lot just a squirt
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow, you're lucky! None of the vets around here have Revolution and the only place I can find it has it for $46 total. T__T Good to know that I was right about what's wrong with her though, so now I can treat it!


----------



## Haven Relis (Dec 26, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Definitely looks like mites.
> 
> If you are low on cash, you can try a natural and inexpensive method like an olive oil bath, which smothers the mites. Rub every rat down with about two tablespoons of olive oil, avoiding the eyes and ears, and leave it on as long as they'll allow. Take time to wash the cage with diluted bleach and freeze your bedding for 48 hours if possible.


I don't think that'll work. I have a hard enough just giving them a normal bath. Daiyu hates it and squeaks so loud and tries to get away so much that it makes me feel like I'm torturing the poor little thing. I could barely keep her in place for a few seconds.

And about the bedding mentioned in the other comment, I don't buy bedding for them at all. I use fleece that's been cut to the size of their cage floors, then when I change them I wash it in the washing machine on sanitize, then reuse it. I have three changes of fleece that I switch between.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

What about advantage my vet said that's safe too 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haven Relis (Dec 26, 2013)

So I guess this is my biggest question now, where can I get Revolution for an affordable price? The only place I've found it is going to cost me $47. None of the vets around here have it, so my only option is getting it online. Could someone please help me? I'm really stressed out about this.


----------



## Haven Relis (Dec 26, 2013)

Batman said:


> What about advantage my vet said that's safe too
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I really just don't trust other medicines. I've heard too many negative effects coming from more local medicines like that. I really want to be certain that it's not going to harm Daiyu. I do want something cheaper, but I'd rather spend the extra money on something I know is safe and effective. orz


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I got mine from here: http://www.petsofoz.com/revolution-for-kittens-single-dose.html
You'll only get one tiny tube of it, but it's plenty for only two rats. Also, just so you know, it evaporates. If you plan on using it again seal it super tight and freeze it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haven Relis (Dec 26, 2013)

EJW323 said:


> I got mine from here: http://www.petsofoz.com/revolution-for-kittens-single-dose.html
> You'll only get one tiny tube of it, but it's plenty for only two rats. Also, just so you know, it evaporates. If you plan on using it again seal it super tight and freeze it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


THANK YOU SO MUCH! Oh mai, I think I have enough to go on and order it now! ^o^ I was thinking about keeping the rest on hand for another use if possible, so thanks for that tip!


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

When my rats had mites I used *Ivermectin* horse paste and administered it orally once per week for three weeks. The tube cost $15. The amount to give is the size of an *uncooked grain of rice.*


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I used the ivermectin as well, and for me personally, it did not work. It definitely did help, but it did not get rid of them completely and they came back immediately. I've also been told that the paste isn't good because the medication is not thouroughly mixed with the paste, and since you're giving such a tiny ammount to a rat, you could some days give them a dose that has no medication, and some days give a dose with too much. I had to remember that that tube is supposed to be taken as a single dose for a HUGE horse which is much bigger than a rat, so the varying ammounts of medication that could possibly be given aren't as reliable. The revolution cost me the same ammount, $15, and it worked immediately and killed everything.


----------

